# cfs and abuse



## trbell (Nov 1, 2000)

probably a good article as Jason is a coauthor:Chronic fatigue, abuse-related traumatization, and psychiatric disorders in acommunity-based sample-----------------------------------------------------------------------------Renee R. Taylor and Leonard A. JasonDepartment of Psychology, DePaul University, 2219 North Kenmore Avenue,Chicago, IL 60614, USACorresponding Author Tel.: +1-773-325-2060; fax: +1-773-325-4721;email: rtaylor###wppost.depaul.eduAvailable online 3 June 2002.AbstractThe relationship between sexual and physical abuse history and negativehealth effects has been well-documented in medical facility samples. Fewstudies have examined the role of abuse history and its relationship withchronic fatigue and psychiatric disorders in a diverse, randomly selectedcommunity-based sample. The present study compared rates of different typesof abuse events in individuals with chronic fatigue and non-symptomaticcontrols. Relationships between specific types of abuse and psychiatricdisorders commonly associated with chronic fatigue were also explored. Astratified random sample of 18,675 adults residing in ethnically andsocioeconomically diverse neighborhoods in Chicago first completed atelephone screening questionnaire. A control group and a group ofindividuals with chronic fatigue symptomatology were identified andadministered a semi-structured psychiatric interview assessing DSM-IV AxisI psychiatric disorders and a sexual and physical abuse historyquestionnaire. Controlling for sociodemographic differences, fatigueoutcome was significantly predicted by childhood sexual abuse and the totalnumber of different childhood abuse events. Within the chronic fatiguegroup, diagnosis of posttraumatic stress disorder (PTSD) was significantlypredicted by childhood sexual abuse, childhood death threat, the totalnumber of childhood abuse events, and lifetime abuse events. Sexual abuseduring adolescence or adulthood significantly predicted other anxietydisorders among individuals with chronic fatigue. These findings suggestthat a history of abuse, particularly during childhood, may play a role inthe development and perpetuation of a wide range of disorders involvingchronic fatigue. Among individuals with chronic fatigue, PTSD and otheranxiety disorders appear to demonstrate the strongest association withabuse history. The implications of these findings are discussed.tom


----------



## LoriAnn (Jan 31, 2002)

hey tom,not to be rude but this is a load of ####, and just another waste of valuable research dollars.Lori


----------



## Rocki (Aug 27, 2001)

Tom, thanks. Because of my own history which has brought me into contact over the years with hundreds of people who have been sexually,physically and or emotionally abused and or/tortured at young ages through adolescence in particular, these studies are long overdue. I would like to see research (for those of us who fit into a traumatological model)progress further into what the trends will be. For example, there have already been professional books written about ageing and PTSD. I don't want to go down that road. I guess I'm trying to have faith that mind/body medicine CAN work and that the concept of plasticity is alive and well. Gayle


----------



## trbell (Nov 1, 2000)

Rocki, There has been a lot of good rsearch and work in the area lately. You might want to look atb APAs website for more info.tom


----------



## Susan Purry (Nov 6, 2001)

Just wanted to post a reminder that there is a difference between "chronic fatigue" and "Chronic Fatigue Syndrome". Chronic fatigue is a symptom common to many conditions, including psychological distress and psychiatric disorders. Chronic Fatigue Syndrome is something different.


----------



## Rocki (Aug 27, 2001)

Susan, thanks. You're absolutely right. I wasn't paying attention to the terminology used in the abstract and when i tried to look at how the National Library of Med. had indexed it(which subj.headings) they haven't done so yet. Even so, here's another article done by the same investigative team which makes your point. It's interesting to note that the NLM indexed this article as "fatigue syndromes, chronic..." but didn't use "fatigue" as an index term for this article even though obviously they should have. Sorry, it's the medical librarian coming out in me. I still am not finding what I'm looking for in the way of research that the pathophysiological groundwork that's laid in a person who has been hyperaroused by continual trauma(i.e., cortisol levels,HPA-axis,etc.)isn't quickly fixed just because that person deals with the trauma(s)on an emotional/psychological level(Tom, you might be able to clarify this if my thinking is wrong). Oh well, i'm straying away from the original article so here is the other one that makes your point Susan. Thanks Tom and Susan. Gayle http://www.ncbi.nlm.nih.gov/entrez/query.f...2&dopt=Abstract


----------



## trbell (Nov 1, 2000)

it's complicated by the specific health condition but the model of PTSD seems to apply to all health conditions. If trauma is denied this leads to health problems. if the person can recognize the trauma or stress they can 'resolve' it with appropriate help and not haveto spend their energy and resources keeping it buried. Jim Pennebaker did some good research on this about ten or fifteen years ago and he should be in NLM.Rocki, it's interesting that you are a medical librain. I have some background in this and I think a large part of the problems with these diseases is the terminology.tom


----------



## M&M (Jan 20, 2002)

Interesting. I definitely believe it, as we all know chronic stress in any form takes a heavy toll on the body. Good point Susan, I hadn't realized that either. Thanks for posting that Tom!


----------



## Feisty (Aug 14, 2000)

Tom,Thanks for the link. I also believe trauma of any kind can produce what we are dealing with now. I'm a living example of it.Now the question-----what, in your opinion is "proper help" in dealing with this and starting the healing process? Cognitive Behavior Therapy, Psychiatric help, meds? I suppose you're going to say----all of the above.







Karen


----------



## trbell (Nov 1, 2000)

actually I would say a licensed psychologist with experience. he or she is likely to be aware of both the physical and mental aspects of stuff.tom


----------



## Feisty (Aug 14, 2000)

Thanks, Tom.Are you still thinking about moving back to Wisconsin?


----------



## trbell (Nov 1, 2000)

looks like I'll be here another few months, at least, until the housing market changes.tom


----------



## Feisty (Aug 14, 2000)

Tom,Aw, shucks!!The housing market is terrible all over.Hope it imprves shortly. They keep saying things will get "back to normal", but when is that, and "what" is that??!!!


----------



## PeacefulHart (Jun 26, 2002)

Well I for one hope that you move back to Wisconsin, Tom. Maybe you and I and Feisty can get together and watch the Packers practice as Feisty and I did a couple of weeks ago.....







Lori Ann..... I have fibromyalgia... and from my own experience, I can testify that what Tom is saying is correct.


----------



## Feisty (Aug 14, 2000)

Hey, Peacefulhart----I admitmy brain is fried to a crisp----your little one liner at the bottom. I don't get it!!WHY is amouse when it spins? Shouldn't it be What is a mouse when it spins? I think it supose to be some kind of mind game thing---but I'm dah, here!!! LMAO (Meant to ask you that weeks ago).Yeah, Tom, come up this way and the three of us can go watch the Packers.


----------



## PeacefulHart (Jun 26, 2002)

Hah...Feisty.... the fun is that there IS no answer. It's an old trick used to determine if one is inebriated.


----------



## Feisty (Aug 14, 2000)

I knew it!! I just knew it!!!!!I'll get you back, yet---you just wait.


----------



## LoriAnn (Jan 31, 2002)

Peaceful heart - I have FM,(unless someone takes back my diagnosis and says they screwed up) but I had a lovely childhood, climbing apple trees, riding haywagons and being an ordinary kid so I could say I'm living proof against that theory.What bothers me, and should bother everyone, is that by supporting a psychological basis for FM, we relagate it to an emotional disorder. We have enough trouble getting research dollars for this medical condition, without subscribing to the theory that analysis/therapy can cure it. I am sick, not repressed, depressed or supressed.Lori Ann


----------



## Feisty (Aug 14, 2000)

Yep, Lori, I think I have to agree with you on that approach, too. I didn't think about the Doc's using the "psycological side" and blaiming FM on that!!Now that would put us right back to "square one" if they do that. We've been trying for years to get someone to listen to us and to tell them that our pain is real---we don't need for them to tell us it's "all in our heads" and/or "coming from our heads"!!!!!!!


----------



## PeacefulHart (Jun 26, 2002)

LoriAnn.... It isn't that everyone who has FMS developed it because of some kind of psychological trauma. For some, however, there is a connection, and it exacerbates the FMS... just as it would exacerbate any other health condition. We're all different. Knowing that there could be such a connection might significantly help someone whose FMS WAS in part caused by such trauma. You are fortuntate that you had such a lovely childhood. And I hope you find relief for your symptoms.


----------



## PeacefulHart (Jun 26, 2002)

Hey Feisty... I am sure that you will find a way to get back at me....







(like making me more of those delicious cookies on which I got fat)Perhaps if childhood trauma isn't a concern, adult trauma could be? Just a thought.


----------



## Feisty (Aug 14, 2000)

Oh, blaim the fat on me, huh??!! Well........maybe. They sure were good though, weren't they?!














Adult Trauma? Maybe. I've sure had my share and it ain't gettin' any better. This body is gone down the tubes. Depressing.


----------



## PeacefulHart (Jun 26, 2002)

I almost forgot, Feisty.... I have a few pictures that we took while we were in Green Bay with you two. You look pretty foxy on most of them. When I get a chance to scan them, I'll send them along to ya.Your cookies were nothing less than great ! I will have you know, however, that I have lost 7 pounds since I saw you....


----------



## squrts (Aug 14, 2000)

Hey! i wanta see!


----------



## Feisty (Aug 14, 2000)

PeacefullHart,How did you loose that so quickly?







I need to do that, pronto. Extra weight on this little frame doesn't help the FM or the varicose veins at all.Gonna pass on the secret to weight loss????!!!!!


----------



## Feisty (Aug 14, 2000)

Denny----I'll tell ya' what----IF I think I look half way presentable when I see the pics, I'll think about sending one to you. But ONLY if I don't look like a whale!!!!














NOw, PeacefulHart---she looked darn good when we met and now that she's lost those 7 lbs., she's gotta look sensational!


----------



## PeacefulHart (Jun 26, 2002)

Sure. My secret is to double exericse and cut food portions in half. Pretty simple, huh?


----------



## PeacefulHart (Jun 26, 2002)

Feisty, you look much cuter in those pictures than I do. I'd say you were quite the head-turner.I'm beginning work on a new solo piece to be presented at our October Moon Concert, and there is nothing worse than a chubby forest nymph.(except for maybe two chubby forest nymphs?)


----------

